# Surge + stadium + concert = low rating



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

I have only been doing uber for a month or so with less 100 rides. My rating has been doing well at 4.94 until last night. There was a concert and I was looking forward to my 1st surge after the concert. It was crazy. The surge went all the way to 2.5x. Problem is that users pin was always smack in the middle of the stadium. With 3 streets and 6 possible exits how the heck are you supposed to find these pax'a? The other frustrating part was that the app was showing than pax's that I was right beside them when I was right around the corner 100's of yard away. It was the same for all of them. To top it all off, all of them wanted to get out of the place as fast as possible. 8 explained to them what the app was showing and they said they understand. This morning I went to check my rating and it was all the way down to 4.88. That's a huge drop for 6 or so rides in uber a way of rating. What's up with that. It's not our fault that there was a surge. It was not our fault that the app showed all the wrong info. I made good money though with $150 plus $20 in tips.

As much as the money looks good it makes me think twice of surges., even though we still have 2 more nights of concerts around here for a festival. Is it worth it? 

On another note, all the pax's thought that tips are included in the fare, I had to explain no it's not that uber takes 20% cut plus $1 insurance. Some tipped others could care less.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

As long as you keep your rating above 4.7, don't care about your rating.

Implying that you're looking for tips during a 2.5x surge ride probably had a more significant impact on your rating, btw. They are effectively paying you a 150% tip already.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Waquiber said:


> I have only been doing uber for a month or so with less 100 rides. My rating has been doing well at 4.94 until last night. There was a concert and I was looking forward to my 1st surge after the concert. It was crazy. The surge went all the way to 2.5x. Problem is that users pin was always smack in the middle of the stadium. With 3 streets and 6 possible exits how the heck are you supposed to find these pax'a? The other frustrating part was that the app was showing than pax's that I was right beside them when I was right around the corner 100's of yard away. It was the same for all of them. To top it all off, all of them wanted to get out of the place as fast as possible. 8 explained to them what the app was showing and they said they understand. This morning I went to check my rating and it was all the way down to 4.88. That's a huge drop for 6 or so rides in uber a way of rating. What's up with that. It's not our fault that there was a surge. It was not our fault that the app showed all the wrong info. I made good money though with $150 plus $20 in tips.
> 
> As much as the money looks good it makes me think twice of surges., even though we still have 2 more nights of concerts around here for a festival. Is it worth it?
> 
> On another note, all the pax's thought that tips are included in the fare, I had to explain no it's not that uber takes 20% cut plus $1 insurance. Some tipped others could care less.


No, it's not worth it. If they don't have the common sense to walk away from "the mess" then request a ride, they can conveniently wait for the next cab to pass their way.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Here USF is surging all morning. 
Even without a surge they rate you 1 star. 
I am not working that area for risk of destroying my ratings for no reason.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

If mentioning to them when they asked if tip was included and I said no it was not and answering their question how much users cut is, is implying then don't ask the question, right. I also told them that they don't have to tip, but 2 of their companions were too drunk and rowdy and I dropped them off their destination which was in the middle of the sticks. 
Don't ask a question that you would want the answer too.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

Waquiber said:


> If mentioning to them when they asked if tip was included and I said no it was not and answering their question how much users cut is, is implying then don't ask the question, right. I also told them that they don't have to tip, but 2 of their companions were too drunk and rowdy and I dropped them off their destination which was in the middle of the sticks.
> Don't ask a question that you would want the answer too.


 I looked up my history and I have a total of 83 trip less the 6 trips last night. They probably all rated me 1 star just because I told them the truth about users cut and tips and uber app was so messed up.

That's why I think that at least the pax comments should be made available so that we would know what we did wrong and not do it again.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

It is up to you to do surges or not.. Do you prefer a high rating or a high earning? 
Hint: you pay for rent and food using money.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been working on a plan for the upcoming football season. What I'm reading here about pax dropping pins in the middle of the stadium has been one of my bigger concerns. The stadium here holds over 100,000 and we have no clue what our pax looks like. 
My current plan is to stage a couple of reasons blocks away with something distinctive on my car to make it easier to spot. I'm going to call or text pax and let them know they can come to my staging locale, or they can take their chances on cancelling and requesting another ride. There isn't a way that I know of to get to the streets directly next to the stadium during that time due to road closures and pedestrian traffic. I may be willing to pick them up at a decent location to drive to if walking to me is the opposite direction of how they are headed out of the stadium, but that's going to be on a case by case basis.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

I have one of those blinking uber night light signs, and mentioned it to them. But with the sea of cars and people anything but a flare would work


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

The stadium here has the campus on one side and one major thoroughfare on the other. It's mostly a sea of pedestrians.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Waquiber said:


> I have only been doing uber for a month or so with less 100 rides. My rating has been doing well at 4.94 until last night. There was a concert and I was looking forward to my 1st surge after the concert. It was crazy. The surge went all the way to 2.5x. Problem is that users pin was always smack in the middle of the stadium. With 3 streets and 6 possible exits how the heck are you supposed to find these pax'a? The other frustrating part was that the app was showing than pax's that I was right beside them when I was right around the corner 100's of yard away. It was the same for all of them. To top it all off, all of them wanted to get out of the place as fast as possible. 8 explained to them what the app was showing and they said they understand. This morning I went to check my rating and it was all the way down to 4.88. That's a huge drop for 6 or so rides in uber a way of rating. What's up with that. It's not our fault that there was a surge. It was not our fault that the app showed all the wrong info. I made good money though with $150 plus $20 in tips.
> 
> As much as the money looks good it makes me think twice of surges., even though we still have 2 more nights of concerts around here for a festival. Is it worth it?
> 
> On another note, all the pax's thought that tips are included in the fare, I had to explain no it's not that uber takes 20% cut plus $1 insurance. Some tipped others could care less.


You did a great job and service! Your rating is very good still. 4.7. 4.8 is above average. 4.9 is almost impossible to maintain. I have a 2015 vehicle and mine is 4.75. It varies slightly up or down here abd there. You can't please everyone all the time. $$$$$ is important for your efforts. I have done 3000 plus rides. You are doing great!


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks uberparadise it's just frustrating. I emailed uber about getting pax feedback and they gave me the privacy clause. I replied with nothing specific just guide me where the mentioned faults were. They replied by giving me the uber help website. I'm sure it was a computer /automated system replying with canned emails.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah concerts are bad if you go there right when it lets out its impossible


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Waquiber said:


> Thanks uberparadise it's just frustrating. I emailed uber about getting pax feedback and they gave me the privacy clause. I replied with nothing specific just guide me where the mentioned faults were. They replied by giving me the uber help website. I'm sure it was a computer /automated system replying with canned emails.


 Welcome to the world of UBER, your rating will be fine as long as u are friendly, professional, help with luggage, pretty much say yes to everything. Don't over analyze just drive and you will get a feel for it. Last night I had a high surge and basically took a hit starting a trip early.I thought customer was walking up to my car slid the bar and found out wrong person. Then passenger doesn't answer phone 2x. Had to end trip and they got charged $7. They rated me 1 star probably. I dropped to a 4.73. Anything in the 4.6 s is the danger zone. But I am fine because they average it over your last 50 trips. Money is also important and your time is very valuable during surges. It's a fine line just walk the tightrope!!!


----------

